# hypothetical ?



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

its November 10th. you can chose one rod, 1 bait and one location. Where would you be?


----------



## KO843030 (Oct 9, 2015)

In my backyard on Lake Wylie, in SC. With my catfish rod, secret special catfish bait, lots of beer, and a bonfire over the lake.


----------



## rabbitdog2 (Aug 20, 2011)

Garden City South of the guard shack


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

and what would you use?


----------



## oldguy (Sep 15, 2014)

In November - 
My trusty Penn 9' Power Stick w/ Penn 650SS, 17 lb. test line, spot/pinfish, single rigged through the gill with circle hook in the tail for reds
Same rod/reel with double drop aberdeen hooks and fishbites for spots
In the surf between 21st Street and 24 Street in MB


----------



## smoldrn (Sep 10, 2006)

Pawley's, 11' DaBlue with Okuma bait runner rigged with mullet filet.


----------



## piscesman (Apr 18, 2009)

Very interesting question Steve. Didn't say in MB area so anything is possible. Since I live in upstate NYS I would be targeting Walleye. Using 7' light action Conolon rod with a Garcia Mitchell 331 reel spooled with 4lb test line. Drift fishing from 12' boat over schools of walleye. NOW if you mean in MB area that would pose a slight problem since I don't fish there that time of year. SO I would be using a 9' Conolon medium action rod with a Garcia Mitchell 307 reel spooled with 12lb line. See what bites and doesn't. Pier or surf and I would be covered.......
Kim :fishing: :beer:


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

I miss the walleye fishing


----------



## catsfan9 (Mar 29, 2009)

Will be at Cape Lookout the 9th thru the 14th of Nov. Most used rod will be a shimano 6500 bait runner on a 8' penn prevail rod hopefully using fresh mullet.


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

100' north of Frisco Pier, my old 7' G Loomis Rod, 2500 Stratic spooled with 10 lb Sakuma Ice crystal line, 3' of 12 lb fluorocarbon attached with a double uni, red 3/8 oz Blue Candy jighead with a Gulp 4" swimming mullet .... Seafood for Supper !! Weather permitting .... Pups, Flounder and specks .... River


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

North Jetty, 6' ugly stik, Okuma Avenger 30 with 8lb big game line. bait depends on water conditions...mirro-lure if its flat, gulp on a jig head of its rough or flowing hard


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

hi Steve got to get down & see you. Just closed on a house yesterday. Maybe next week


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

If the weather doesn't drop like a rock and in SC.......a dock in MI...........Daiwa BG15 loaded with PP 20/6 moss green and 4' Seaguar fluoro leader on a Shimano Clarus steelhead rod, IM7 8'6", throwing hand-tied double bucktail/teaser/fly or a 15" seaguar fluoro carolina rig........several different baits possible.............

If in NC, 12' heaver, Daiwa SL30SHV loaded with 340 yds of 17# Suffix Tri Plus chartreuse, 10/0 J snelled J hook with a mullet head, sea mullet head, spot head, or a chunk of bluefish......somewhere between ramps 27 and 34.


----------



## longpole (Jul 20, 2015)

At Springmaid trying to wet a hook and drink some cold beers. Hypothetically I've been doing that for two days so, hypothetically, I'm literally doing it.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

PENN 525 MAG on a custom MHX 10ft rod, loaded with 15lb Trilene Big Game on Juno Beach Fishing Pier . . . Juno Beach, Florida !!!


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

At Springmade pier with metal head teaching me how to fish!


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

Flytyingguy1 said:


> At Springmade pier with metal head teaching me how to fish!
> View attachment 16658


I ain't got special education certification.
Can't fix two things in this world, arrogant Yankee and stupid. You got both lol


----------



## scsharker18 (Oct 9, 2012)

Flytyingguy1 said:


> At Springmade pier with metal head teaching me how to fish!
> View attachment 16658


And u wonder why people think u r an arogant ass. At least we see him posting pics of fish any real angler would be happy to get. All we hear from u is about your expensive gear and the bait fish u catch. No real fish yet for you???


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

opcorn::beer:


----------



## Elgreco (Aug 12, 2014)

scsharker18 said:


> And u wonder why people think u r an arogant ass. At least we see him posting pics of fish any real angler would be happy to get. All we hear from u is about your expensive gear and the bait fish u catch. No real fish yet for you???


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

View attachment 16660


----------



## Gary Carrier (Oct 11, 2012)

See below.


----------



## Gary Carrier (Oct 11, 2012)

The Skink said:


> its November 10th. you can chose one rod, 1 bait and one location. Where would you be?


Somewhere on the tailwater between South Holston Dam and Bluff City here in East Tennessee that is not a restricted area due to the spawning trout throwing a spinner of choice with my BPS Johnny Morris Signature spinning combo.


----------



## Gary Carrier (Oct 11, 2012)

Here are some pics of the river I took while wading.


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

Gary, if the " hypothetical " had been July 10th or August 10th I would have chosen my fly rod and wading the Clinch River for smallmouth. And there are some freshwater drum in there that will break your elbows.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Up a tree with a .30-06.


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

I said it once & I'll say it again anyone want to fish with me is welcome. It's a shame you have to stoop to calling people names. But I couldn't give a rats ass what you think about me I'll prove & will out fish most of you blow hearts out there. The same is Meatalhead is a decent fisherman but he doesn't no how to act like a man. He acts like a little bitch & hides behind the computer. I've already proved myself last time down when Beady came down to the beach & witnessed me catching 38 fish in 2-1/2 hours. True I have expensive gear why? Because I can afford it. I
Also am willing to teach or help anyone how is willing to learn . I don't claim to no everything but after 50 plus years fishing the surf I know a thing or to.


----------



## Elgreco (Aug 12, 2014)

This here is the internet. Gotta have some thicker skin.


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)




----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)




----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

Lmao how about you catch a decent fish?
We treat you like an ass because you are, you give a bad name to all internet assholes like me


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)




----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)




----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

I smell Varmit Poontang! :beer:opcorn:


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

Getting back on the thread....

If I was back in SC:

8ft spinning surf rod- 2 oz sting silvers and krocodile spoons at HB jetty. There are reds, specks, blues, and even some Spanish keying in on the mullet run


What I did:
8ft spinning surf rod with 4-5 inch topwater lures to get my one man limit of stripers in Maryland along a rocky shoreline.


----------

